# new to fertility friends



## debyb22 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi all. I'm new here. Looking forward to chatting to people who are going through the process  

Hubby and i have been trying since February 2014 and back at the fertility doctor in January  2016 & will be on the ivf list. 

Had tests done and there is no reason why we can't conceive. Good news but is also frustrating at times! 

X


----------



## KylieGarden (Dec 28, 2015)

debyb22 said:


> Hi all. I'm new here. Looking forward to chatting to people who are going through the process
> 
> Hubby and i have been trying since February 2014 and back at the fertility doctor in January 2016 & will be on the ivf list.
> 
> ...


Hi debbyb22

I'm also new to FF!

Although frustrating it's good that there's nothing proved to be a problem with either of you! Take it as a positive even though Its hard to get your head around.

My husband and I are about to try again on first cycle of IVF but with a second frozen embryo so if you fancy a chat or want to ask any questions I'm happy to help. I've joined to talk to people who will understand how we feel as friends and family are trying their best but don't truly understand.

X


----------



## MillyMollyMay (Dec 28, 2015)

Helloooo 👋🏽

I'm a new year too, currently under the care of leeds reproductive medicine centre and about to embark on our first round of IVF 😊

Good luck x


----------



## KylieGarden (Dec 28, 2015)

Good luck! 

Let us know how you get on! I am at Newcastle Centre for life clinic. 

X


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, lucky people!
For us the first step is still undone..
I’m almost 40 yo, having luteal phase defect. Besides this my eggs are not good enough. So, all this contributes to our conceiving ability. Should say disability at all!
I just wanna find some co thinkers here just to save time not for crying and nagging. Beg your pardon in advance.. Infertility hurts, it dissolves confidence, it rules your life, it isolates you and you lose elements of your personality.
My family didn't understand all our grief. All they have beautiful children. The moment my nephews were born I was socially ditched. The adult activities we used to do like go out for a drink have disappeared and I feel like they don't understand why we don't want to participate in child oriented activities. Daily life became cruel, it is difficult to buy children’s toys and baby clothes for family, I avoid the mother and baby aisle in the supermarket because it feels like an exclusive club I can never join.
Work colleagues excluded us from participating in arranging holiday parties because we didn't have children.  One woman even said to my husband that he wouldn't understand because he didn't have children!
One thing is for sure: we have to keep fighting! With this purpose I’m looking for lovely people willing to help us with their advice and support. 
Hug you all Xx


----------



## KylieGarden (Dec 28, 2015)

Marty123 you sound like a lovely person. I feel your pain. I feel exctly the same with friends and family and baby aisles and everything you have just said! 

I'm now at the point that I'm having a bit time out of working as everything is just all a bit too much. It's a daily struggle for my husband and I and no one will understand unless they're going through it like us lot so I'm happy to  chat to you. What clinic are you at? 

I'm waiting for on my next (not so regular) period to begin a frozen embryo transfer. Where are you at with it all? 

I know it's hard but I think we have to try enjoy life as we wait or it will be over before we know it. Wished I could take my own advice ha. 

Listen to this one... my supportive in laws ..... my husbands brother and wife moaned on that they were trying for a baby... For 8 months. (Yeah I know) and wanted to be referred for tests etc then found out she was pregnant. I know really I should be happy I'm going to be an auntie but in reality I cried for days. It hurts  so much and to make it worse we have a family ******** and she's posting about her new bump and MIL is commenting about how exciting pregnancy is blah blah blah and they all know fine well in November my husband and I had a failed ivf after 5 weeks. That's all I can stand to call it. Urgh. Maybe I care about people's feelings too much because I'd never do that. They could have done it in a private conversation!! People! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Peony86 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am new here too. I am really looking foward to having a chat with people that understand the process and the millions of emotions that come along with all of it! 

My hubby and I have been ttc for 2 years now, have my second FET planned for end of Jan (first one unsuccessful in November).

All the best to all the newbies   

XOXO


----------



## KylieGarden (Dec 28, 2015)

Welcome Peony86! 
We seem to be in similar situation in terms of FET. Ours will be end of Feb/early March. 

Please let me know how you get on! 

Xxx


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello, dear KylieGarden! Thank you for your soothing word! I really appreciate people here ready to support you any time of the day.
Well, our journey hasn't begun yet, that's why the first step is still undone 
I'll try to tell you my story briefly just to save your time. I'll be 40 yo in 6 months, and this plays a bad trick on us. That's why we don't want to make the wrong decision in haste. I'm suffering from luteal phase defect. But this is not that big deal, just a low progesterone level. And it would be just Ok to cope with if only my eggs were good enough to be fertilized  This seems we're true candidates for DE ivf. So we've got only half a year to start the treatment if not less. This time I feel such responsibility I've never felt before. And we're also thinking of going abroad with the purpose. People suggest start treatment in UK first, but this must take more time we're really pressed for. Probably we'll save strengh and time applying for DE abroad. Some time ago I happened to read about biotexcom  which is in Ukraine. People say it's a good place to be in. One of the first reasons of it is that they offer the patients guarantee. If you face a failure after the fifth attempt of ivf and are not willing to go on you can get 100% refund. I should say this is rather attractive as for you can use the money in such a case for another option, isn't that good? Well, another place we're interesed in is in Russia but from the latest facts we got to know about that place it's more likely we'll go to the previous one. 
Sorry for my texting long but it seems you're the one I feel just comfortable to talk to  Hug you strongly and wish all the best in the world Xx


----------



## Amymoo (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello  
A friend recently recommend I join, as I've been struggling with not falling pregnant 
My husband and I have been trying for over a year now,  probably closer to two years and nothing has happened. 
I'm ovulating (according to the ovulation sticks), regular periods etc. We're both young and healthy... its so frustrating, especially when everyone around me is having unplanned pregnancies

Not sure what to do now.... keep trying,  doctors....?

I'm here to seek advice but also talk to people that understand. I don't have anyone to talk to and some days,  it feels like it's all I can think about.  

Xxx


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, Amymoo!
you did absolutely right coming here, as I know this for sure people aren't indifferent here. 
I remember my first appearing on the forum was like a thread of nagging...Still so confused about that! But with every other day my situation was discussed more  precisely  making us feel more self confident.
You may read about our case above, and if you have any questions I'll be just glad to answer them. 
Judging from what I've read from r post you still don't know the exact reason for your trouble conceiving.  That's not very good. You should find out the reason as quickly as possible. What if one of you has some minor states which contribute to fertility trouble? Many young couples believe there's nothing to worry about until see an expert. Just be wise. Probably after a year of attempts it's high time to visit fertility center. Dear Amymoo, I just assure you of not wasting time. Very often is too precious to be spent in vain. Know it from my own experience. That's why I wish you both great luck   And pleased to chat any time you need xxx


----------



## Peony86 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Kylie..trying to message but your inbox is full..


----------

